
Ask HN: Favorite quotes / sayings / wisdom bits? - alhof
A while back I read an HN (i think) post about favorite books. The question didn&#x27;t specify whether they had to be computer-related or not, but this is HN, and naturally, most were. But I remember finding a few good non-computer-science reads from that list. It&#x27;s actually how I first heard about Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance! (I&#x27;m young. also, great book).<p>In that spirit: what are some favorite quotes &#x2F; sayings &#x2F; wisdom nuggets? Not bound to computer-related topics.
======
wsxiaoys
[https://bash.rocks/NBL9q3/1/api](https://bash.rocks/NBL9q3/1/api)

